# New enclosure DUW



## VARNYARD (Jul 27, 2008)

This is my new enclosure, it is going to help me expand!!  
Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! Thats enough room for ALOT of tegus. Thats awesome what ones are you planning to keep in there?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 27, 2008)

burke0000 said:


> Wow! Thats enough room for ALOT of tegus. Thats awesome what ones are you planning to keep in there?



I am going to make 8ft x 8ft enclosures inside and house some adults in there. I have about 30 two year olds that will be ready to breed next spring.


----------



## angelrose (Jul 28, 2008)

how very nice, Bobby. if I had to be a tegu I would want to be yours ! 

I always wanted to know about hibernating your tegus outside. does it ever get too cold ?


----------



## rule6660 (Jul 28, 2008)

SOOOO are you going to let me stay in one also???


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 28, 2008)

Truly impressive...

Will it have a screen or something over the top? How much of a threat are predatorily birds? I'm working on a much smaller outdoor walled in area for them to roam. But I'm concerned that the common owls or occasional hawk may appreciate it even more than the Teugs...


----------



## PuffDragon (Jul 29, 2008)

You should paint the fence with a Giant tegu.


----------



## Kharnifex (Jul 29, 2008)

i bet someone would paint up the side facing the street as a tegu mural would be great advertising!

i bet one of your board members here has artistic talent and lives close to you too.


----------



## olympus (Jul 29, 2008)

So what if you have the best tegu cage ever.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ColdThirst (Jul 30, 2008)

Thats bigger than my cage hahaha and good luck on the future breeding project.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys for the awesome comments, as for hawks, I dont think they would be dumb enough to fly into the enclosure, yum, tastes like chicken, lol.

Here are more pics:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 30, 2008)

lookin good bro


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 31, 2008)

RehabRalphy said:


> lookin good bro



Thanks Mike!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the one plant in there lmao


----------



## ZEKE (Jul 31, 2008)

wow awesome cage! keep posting pics as you finish it 

i agree RehabRalphy! that plant will provide nice shade for the tegus


----------



## dorton (Aug 1, 2008)

Good job Bobby, just gave me some ideas.


----------



## Mvskokee (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I will get more pics up in a day or two.


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 2, 2008)

More pics:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Aug 2, 2008)

whoo, that's a nice "home" :-D


----------



## Simply_Recessive (Aug 2, 2008)

how many per cage?


----------



## Alek (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow I wish I can do all that :-D


----------



## ZEKE (Aug 2, 2008)

i like the tegus in this pic! they have allot of black on them


----------



## Kazzy (Aug 3, 2008)

Wicked cages. I can't wait to have the space to do that. I have a few questions though.

Is the fence in the ground pretty far to keep them from digging out or does the wire keep them from doing that?
Did you put sand on the wire?


----------



## nohotegu (Aug 11, 2008)

Jeez! Is that what you were working on when you said it was so hot out? Definitely no shade out there! And I agree with whoever said if I were a tegu, I'd want to be one of yours  Cant wait to see more pics


----------



## Azaleah (Aug 11, 2008)

WOW beautiful cages. Amazing turnout. I can't wait till I can build outdoor enclosures (when I move out of state and get my own house) .


----------



## HaskovoPunch (Aug 11, 2008)

*nice*

Thats awesome!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice Bobby!


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 17, 2008)

More update pics!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 17, 2008)

So what do you do in your spare time?? :mrgreen:


----------



## Gx3 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wow! Good going Bobby! I can't believe your getting this done and dealing with all the hatchlings!


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 17, 2008)

Gx3 said:


> Wow! Good going Bobby! I can't believe your getting this done and dealing with all the hatchlings!



It is a bunch of work, but it is well worth it.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Aug 17, 2008)

I hope you don't mind me asking and I understand if you don't wanna say but, around how much have you spent on that thing so far? 

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 17, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> I hope you don't mind me asking and I understand if you don't wanna say but, around how much have you spent on that thing so far?
> 
> Spencer



Right around 3,000.00


----------



## PinkPunisher (Aug 17, 2008)

Wah....wish I could spend that amount of money on Tegu Cages...I can't even think of how much a monthly feeding cost would be to feed all your tegu's!

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Aug 17, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> Wah....wish I could spend that amount of money on Tegu Cages...I can't even think of how much a monthly feeding cost would be to feed all your tegu's!
> 
> Spencer



You don't even want to know how much I spend a year on my tegus, but I will say it is more then what most people make in a year of earnings.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Aug 17, 2008)

WOW! I assume almost all your money goes into the tegu's then right? Also I'm just curious do you have a day job to pay bills and such or does tegu breeding cover it all?

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 13, 2008)

PinkPunisher said:


> WOW! I assume almost all your money goes into the tegu's then right? Also I'm just curious do you have a day job to pay bills and such or does tegu breeding cover it all?
> 
> Spencer



Spencer, I do work as well, and funds do go into my tegus from my job, I wish I could depend on the tegus to be a full time job, but I am not even close to that yet.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 13, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> PinkPunisher said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! I assume almost all your money goes into the tegu's then right? Also I'm just curious do you have a day job to pay bills and such or does tegu breeding cover it all?
> ...



"yet".

Thats promising. I wish you luck with your journey. That would be awesome to say when someone asks you "what do you do for a living", and you can say "Tegu God".


----------



## omgtaylorg (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey bobby you should put some updated pics of your whole "zoo" on here.


----------



## Beasty (Jan 31, 2009)

omgtaylorg said:


> Hey bobby you should put some updated pics of your whole "zoo" on here.



I second that! Awesome set-up bro! Hope to see more pix complete with inhabitants...once they wake.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are some, lol.


----------



## Beasty (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmm... they look a bit sleepy yet. :chin


----------



## nivek5225 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow... jealous


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 3, 2009)

Yea they are still sleeping.


----------

